# HELP!  My Nikon 70-300mm lens weather seal ring is peeling...



## ulrichsd (Mar 20, 2011)

Has anyone had this problem before?  The rubber weather seal gasket ring on the rear of the lens (fits into camera mount) has started to peel off/seperate from the lens moun...  Does anyone know of a fix for this?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ann (Mar 20, 2011)

send it back to a nikon service center in your region of the country.


----------



## ulrichsd (Mar 20, 2011)

ann said:


> send it back to a nikon service center in your region of the country.



Do you have a guess on how much that would cost?  Is it necessary or can I just peel it off?  If its going to be very expensive it might not be that big of a deal...


----------



## photocist (Mar 20, 2011)

if you are under warranty it should be free


----------



## ulrichsd (Mar 20, 2011)

photocist said:


> if you are under warranty it should be free



I bought it used from a wedding photographer I know... it was ok when I've bought it, used it for about 4 weeks now...

I guess I'll call Nikon tomorrow to see how much it is, otherwise I could just pull it off since and keep using it and fix it later. I would think it'd cost the same to fix it either way.


----------



## jkzo (Mar 21, 2011)

its always better not to buy from professional phot graphsers like wedding phtographer. any how approach a nikon service center before meddling with camera


----------



## digital flower (Mar 21, 2011)

Is this the VR version or the $100 type of 70-300? While recently trying to figure out if a lens was worth repairing everybody said they would have to see it first.


----------



## ulrichsd (Mar 21, 2011)

jkzo said:


> its always better not to buy from professional phot  graphsers like wedding phtographer. any how approach a nikon service  center before meddling with camera


 
This is a guy I know, he said he had it as a backup but said he rarely used it.  Looks in great shape, not sure, I might have not been paying attention and got it caught on something when mounting it.



digital flower said:


> Is this the VR version or the $100 type of 70-300? While recently trying to figure out if a lens was worth repairing everybody said they would have to see it first.



It is the VR $500 version.  I bought it for $330.  It really doesn't affect performance of the lens, so I'm thinking I might just not worry about it and get it fixed later.  I'm sure it is an easy fix for a trained technician, since it is just reapplying a rubber ring, not sure if they attach it with some sort of glue or something, but its not internal.


----------



## ulrichsd (Mar 21, 2011)

I just wanted to add this info in case anyone has this problem in the future and comes across this thread.  I talked to Nikon and they give a min and max repair cost, for the 70-300mm it is $50-105.  Being cosmetic it would probably be at the low end.

However I found this site had the following info under faq.  Although for Canon, I think that this rubber seal can probably just be pushed back in with some tweezers, at least that is what I'm going to try tonight.

Nikon G - Canon EOS Adapter 
*I&#8217;m nervous about removing the weatherproofing. Should I be?
          No adapted lens retains its weather sealing. If you shoot in  harsh environments, or are unusually reckless, you may be better with a  nicely sealed Canon L lens instead of an &#8216;alternative&#8217;. In reality, much  like a cycling helmet, the weathersealing will not save you in a severe  accident. If you remove the gasket, store it in a safe place in case  you need to sell the lens in the future,; it will press back in with the  aid of a thin-edged tool. However, the new V3 adaptor only requires the  removal of a small part of the gasket, retaining most of the original  environmental protection.*


----------

